# Cyanobacteria



## apc789 (Jan 7, 2010)

Can cyanobacteria live or reproduce after it dries out? I have a bunch of old wood and eco complete that was covered in it and shut down. Is this stuff safe to use or will it invade my tank if I use it again?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's always in your tank, just waiting for the right conditions to become visible and take off. It's dormant, of course, but it is there. If you ever look at a sample of your tank water under a microscope, you can see it. So I wouldn't worry about your old stuff. Just clean it up and maintain your tank well; that should be enough.


----------



## apc789 (Jan 7, 2010)

Awesome that saves me a good 30-40 lbs of eco complete. Thank you so much!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi tigerbarb420,

I agree with Cavan, it is always in our tanks....waiting for an opportunity. The real question is: What are you going to do different this time to help prevent it from returning?


----------



## apc789 (Jan 7, 2010)

Pressurized CO2 and nutrient dosing. Before I just had a whole lot of light and an underpowered filter. LOL


----------



## aquatic_clay (Aug 17, 2009)

I had some cyano pop up in my tank a few months ago. To get rid of it i upped my N dosing about twice what it usually is. Pretty easy fix and it hasn't shown it's ugly face again so far. And i also think that it is always in your tank just waiting same as every other algea that we all encounter at some point in time.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

aquatic_clay said:


> I had some cyano pop up in my tank a few months ago. To get rid of it i upped my N dosing about twice what it usually is. Pretty easy fix and it hasn't shown it's ugly face again so far. And i also think that it is always in your tank just waiting same as every other algea that we all encounter at some point in time.


I second this good advice. N forces it back into dormancy.


----------

